# Here's my new piggy!



## cloverleaf1985 (26 April 2013)

He doesn't have a name yet...

Settling in already an was munching within 10 mins


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 April 2013)

Just to add that he won't be on shavings for long, still trying to decide what to use instead.


----------



## Hexx (26 April 2013)

He's so cute!

I put mine on hay rather than shavings and then just put a couple of handfuls in every day - they seem to work out what's good to eat and what is good to sleep in!


----------



## NeverSayNever (26 April 2013)

ohhhh a coronet!! he is gorgeous!


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 April 2013)

he looks very sweet.....lovely colouring.......i kept mine on shavings for years and didnt have any skin or breathing problems....but i know they are not recommended.......you could put a thick layer of newspaper down and just use hay for both bedding and food.....i had two who were similar colouring(although short coats) and called them toffee and fudge...what names are you thinking of for him?   how about elvis!!!!!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 April 2013)

I'm not sure about names... Herbert?


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 April 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, but is there anything special about a coronet?


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (26 April 2013)

aww he looks so cute.

How about Hamish as a name


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (27 April 2013)

He was still asleep when I went to see him this morning. Aww 

He doesn't like carrot apparently. 

I am considering the name Hamish McFluff


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (27 April 2013)

He's so cute. I like the sound of Herbert myself. Although Hamish McFluff does have a certain ring to it...


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (27 April 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			Excuse my ignorance, but is there anything special about a coronet?
		
Click to expand...

Well it's not a rare breed, if that's what you mean. But they have lovely coats. I've never owned one myself (I'm a Rex girl).


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 April 2013)

Got all excited then expecting to see a pig!! I love pigs, don't get me wrong your little guinea pig is gorgeous.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (27 April 2013)

He is a cutie!

Not sure he's going to like me after a MOT at the vets and a proper trim of his coat!

Will be giving him a bath at some point too.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 April 2013)

The water bottle wouldn't fit the cage, so I had a blue Peter moment and made a holder and hay rack!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 April 2013)

Had a better brainwave!

Bathroom tidy thing with suction cups


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 April 2013)

Oops, try again


----------



## seaofdreams (28 April 2013)

Aww he is lovely, I keep my indoor piggies on fleece bedding, I love it and so do they!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 April 2013)

I've looked into fleece, but I think it'll be too much hassle having to wash them, the clean the washing machine etc


----------



## FreddiesGal (28 April 2013)

seaofdreams said:



			Aww he is lovely, I keep my indoor piggies on fleece bedding, I love it and so do they!
		
Click to expand...

Just out of interest how does this work?

I've always thought it looked like a lot of hassle and smelly!


----------



## Penny Less (28 April 2013)

Your piggy looks like my piggy, except mines coat goes in all directions. I wondered what breed it might be as mine was a rescue piggy, and he is also a real heavyweight !


----------



## bouncingbean (28 April 2013)

Very cute piggy, love your 'blue peter moment' bottle holder/hay rack too


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 April 2013)

I was quite impressed with myself!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 April 2013)

He seems to be eating more of his muesli than hay, is that ok? Or should I cut down the dry food so he eats more hay?

I'm in the process of mixing in some Excel pellets to wean him off muesli too.


----------



## Emilieu (29 April 2013)

What did you decide to call him? I love hamish mcfluff hope you went with that!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (29 April 2013)

I did! It really suits him 

Shall I put a tartan bow in his hair?


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (30 April 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			He seems to be eating more of his muesli than hay, is that ok? Or should I cut down the dry food so he eats more hay?

I'm in the process of mixing in some Excel pellets to wean him off muesli too.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably just because his muesli tastes nicer than his hay. If he's eating a lot of muesli it could make him fat, but seen as you're changing him over to pellets I think you'll find the problem will fix itself in that way. Muesli tastes nicer than pellets, but it's more fattening! I wouldn't worry, I imagine he'll be more interested in his hay when his 'hard feed' (to coin a horsey expression) is changed over.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (30 April 2013)

Ok 
He did his first popcorning yesterday! 

Here he is having a cuddle after trimming his nails. 
He got all comfy and half closed his eyes whilst purring. He is soooo cute! I can't believe how quick he has settled in.


----------



## PleaseVenus (30 April 2013)

Aww he's so cute! Love the last picture  you're brave doing his nails already  I'm rubbish at it lol. 
He's a really interesting colour, a mix of my two  

Mine are on shavings and I prefer it even though it's not recommended. I tried fleece but found it really smelly and a hassle to wash but I've heard lots of people who like it. Personally I use shavings with hay over the top.

I like your home made hay rack! It's fun making them toys, my little brothermade mine a castle out of an Amazon box lol.


----------



## suestowford (1 May 2013)

Aww, Hamish McFluff ha ha! He's gorgeous.
I made my two a little house out of a cardboard box. They ate it.


----------



## Elbie (2 May 2013)

Super cute! I'm well jel.

I used to have a couple of piggies years ago. Would like to get some again but BF won't let me!

Used to love watching them in the run outside where they'd be happily eating then all of a sudden would have a manic 5 minutes of doing laps of the run, then they would lie down all out of puff!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (2 May 2013)

I took a video of him running round like a loon last night, but can't post it for some reason. 

He was running loops of the living room then needed a rest, then was off again!


----------



## Elbie (2 May 2013)

When it was too cold for them to go outside I would bring them into the house and put them in the bathroom so they could have a leg stretch in the warm. I would sit with my back against the door and my legs tucked up and they would run to the end of the bathroom and then underneath my legs. Then plonk down to catch they're breath before doing a bit more. Used to crack me up!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 May 2013)

Bit of a mixed update really... Hamish started not too eat or drink very much, so I took him to the vets the following day. She said his intestines felt enlarged and he was constipated. 
She gave him a laxative jab and sent us home. I put him back in his bed and he looked a bit ropey, so I left him quiet. 
I went back 30 mins later and he was gone  poor boy. He must have had it brewing for a while, but he was an old-ish man and I'm glad his last few weeks were spent eating good food and having cuddles and floor time. I'll miss him, he was a character. 


By this point I had already arranged for a guinea pig rescue to bring a few friends for him to choose from, so I said I would take in 2 sows. 
They came Saturday, Treacle is black and gold and Fizz is sporting the boot brush look! 

I've tried to attach a video, this was them first venturing out. I hope it works!

I've even had wheeking from Fizz whilst refilling their hay!

http://i242.photobucket.com/albums/...2-B975-3D3DF3CFA7D5-3033-000005885A871AF7.mp4


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 May 2013)

Bum, I'll try again....


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 May 2013)

Argh! Here's a still from the vid! Sorry it's not great.


----------



## GrumpyHero (21 May 2013)

sorry to hear that you lost hamish  he was too cute
glad you have managed to take in two others though  also cuties!


----------



## suestowford (21 May 2013)

RIP Hamish, lucky pig to have spent his last days in luxury. They do tend to go very quickly once they get ill, I think it's to do with their size as they don't have any reserves to fight with.

Your new ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## suffolkmare (24 May 2013)

So sad for you about Hamish, I saw the pictures of him and he was just like my old girls, Ginger and Pickles, same colour coronets, Ginger didn't have the white crown, just a few white hairs. They are gone now but were around 6 yrs old. Fizz looks like another previous piggy of mine, Ruby. So glad you have 2 new rescue piggies, I have 2 piggy girls now, Daisy and Cookie (see Quirky's "last weekend..." thread). All the best with your newbies


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (24 May 2013)

Thanks, I saw your 2, love the second pic, such a cute face!

They have settled in quite well, Treacle is the quieter one, but she's slowly coming out of her shell


----------



## mulledwhine (27 May 2013)

RIP hamish , Henry has not popcorned since winston died 

I miss his pop corning


----------

